# Why does Toro misrepresent the new Toro QZE 821 (38757) engine in Parts manual?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I purchased a new Toro QZE 821 snowblower that has a 252cc engine

Prior to purchasing it I looked online and looked at the owners manual went, into the parts section on toro.com and it shows the oil fill tube. 

On the older QZE 621 and 721 you fill the oil through the dipstick

I was excited that this has been changed.

On the other Toro 252cc engines (824 oe as an example) you fill it through the oil tube not where the dipstick is located.

Then I get the Toro 38757 and see that it’s completely different than what is shown in the parts section of the manual. You fill the oil through the dipstick on the bottom of the engine, very inconvenient. You don’t fill it through a fill tube that the manual shows. 

I attached a picture of the engine assembly picture shown in the parts manual for the Toro QZE821 (38757) you’ll clearly see the oil fill tube. 

It’s very misleading that this is not the case and a poor oversight on Toro

Click on the link below, then click on parts, then you’ll see assembly drawings and look at the engine assembly.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=49656

On the 2 pictures I attached, I have a picture of what the back of the Toro QZE 821 you’ll see there is no oil fill tube and you fill it through the dipstick. On the other picture you’ll see the engine assembly that came from Toro.com that clearly shows an oil filled tube


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you were able to return the other machine. I've had three different Toro Power Clears over my lifetime and none had a top fill\dip stick. I think the shrouding is the reason and I don't have any problems draining and refilling the oil from the back of the machine.
Someone at Toro forgot to edit the 252cc engine diagram for the 821 model.
Good luck with the new machine.


----------

